# Elgin twin bar $250(sold) pics for archive



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

Not mine. Sold fast this morning. Copy/paste archives. 

1940s Sears, Roebuck and Co. Elgin
bicycle - $250 (Rochester)
image 1 of 6
Beautiful bicycle for a restoration project or even parts if
you're looking for any. Pretty sure that it is just about
fully intact as well! All original, great find and willing to
work on the price possibly.
Also if you want the actual measurements of the bike and
wheels just let me know and I'll let you know!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2021)

Great deal on that; I hope someone here picked it up!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

I called within 1 hour of it being posted and it was sale pending.


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Great deal on that; I hope someone here picked it up!






Just talked to the seller.. He wouldn’t tell me the name..I said give me one guess he said sure..I guessed correctly.. the parts should available be on eBay near future. Yes, a cabe member got it.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2021)

Parts?


----------



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

Seller told me the buyer was going to part it out on eBay.


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 9, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Seller told me the buyer was going to part it out on eBay


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Seller told me the buyer was going to part it out on eBay.



sad...


----------



## biker (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh no. That morti2000jon guy must have bought it.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

Sad that the  bicycle’s bones  are being removed for a little extra profit. Maybe they could change their mind.


----------



## 62typhoon (Dec 11, 2021)

Buyer could have just told the seller that he was going to part out to try and devalue the product.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 11, 2021)

Westfield built. Pretty crusty, but defiantly savable. Just the crank bomb is $250, so I get it, but still sad when parts together for 80 years get separated...


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2021)

Its sad when a person who is not a bike collector grabs a unique bike and parts it for a few dollars. They may say they are collectors but they are just trying to make a few bucks.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 12, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Sea...cle-Barn-Find-/334252287109?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 12, 2021)

Sold - Elgin Twinbar $1400 shipped | Archive (sold)
					

I have this on ebay for $1500. Surface rust only. $1275 if you pick it up.




					thecabe.com


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 12, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334252287109?campid=5335809022


----------

